# Leuc's Calling!!



## Stenic (Jan 3, 2009)

My Leuc's have been here just over a week and have really settled in well. One male is calling - each day a bit more. Today nearly all day!
The other two have not called and show no interest at all, although one spends a lot of time in a hide entrance looking out. They are all the same age and wondered if it is likely the other two are females?? I have my fingers crossed they are.
I tried to choose a smaller one a fat one and a normal one just to increase the chances, although the one I thought was a female is the one that is the male and calling.
Any suggestions please!!


----------



## ccc (Nov 22, 2006)

I love my leucs and one of the main reason is because of their calls.

Enjoy!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

One of the louder dart calls. I can hear mine from outside on the sidewalk.

My Leucs are calling a little less and a little more "quiet" lately.

Springtime and increased spraying will undoubtably have them screaming away.

Glad you are pleased with them!


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

do azureus or citronella have a good call?


----------



## ccc (Nov 22, 2006)

Their call is very very quiet.


----------



## Stenic (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm really pleased with them. I have been spraying about 3 times a day. Only thing is, the glass has so much condensation. I have made a water fall/trickle down the back wall that flows into a small stream, then into a shallow pool. Can't really see it in this photo and I have planted it more since the photo was taken.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Leucs are one frog that you can actually keep "a little drier" than most...in fact, I get much better breeding results after a winter estivation.


----------



## Leucomelas18 (Jun 12, 2008)

If you want to know what sexes the other 2 frogs are you need to watch how they react to the male frog calling. Sometimes playing the leuc call from a computer can help get other males going. Females tend to not pay any attention to a calling male unless they are ready to breed. When they are ready to breed they will follow the calling male around the tank. I love my leuc's and I can't wait for them to start breeding again!


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

ccc said:


> Their call is very very quiet.


oh darn, both of them?


----------



## Stenic (Jan 3, 2009)

Well, I have been playing a sound clip to them and the male always responds by calling. The other two still show no interst at all so I am hoping they are female and not young males. I would have thought even younger males may call as they are around 8 months old if not a bit more.
They show a lot of interest in their new hides I made.
Do they lay eggs higher up or on the ground? Wasn't sure so I have placed hides at different levels.
Also, do I have to use petri dishes or will the lay on a damp flat leaf under the hide?

Sorry for all the questions but I just want to get everything right.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I use glass petri dishes, some out in the open and some under coconut huts. I also have @ 2 black film canisters per tank as well to give them a variety of deposition sites.

I have had them use all three different sites but most of mine will stay with a "favourite" spot. I have gotten more eggs on a dish than in a canister, possibly because two adult Leucs can barely squeeze in there but I know a few other guys who have good production from canisters for Leucs.

My one pair will use the high non enclosed petri dish that is on top of a vertical epi-log right out in the open! I have watched them for a few mins but sometimes they are turning and turning up there for over 2 hours....

crazy frog porn..


----------

